# Experiment on filling voids updated pics



## chippin-in (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't know if anyone else has tried this or not or if anyone else does it this way. But I decided to give this a try to see how it worked. It seemed to work okay. I needed to fill some voids in this piece and I decided to use epoxy as I normally do. As you can see on the one picture I used a piece of tape for the long vertical voids. Then I bought non-drying clay and put a border around the tape and then also the openings at the top. Now little did I know that one of these voids went all the way through to the other side. So as I poured my epoxy in it seeped all the way through and started dripping out the bottom. So I quickly stuck some clay on the backside as well. I think it worked okay and I can still use about 90% of the clay that I used this time for the next one. The one vertical void for some reason still has a partial void in it and I don't know why it didn't fill that part. So I will just have to do a small pour again but no big deal.

Thanks 
Robert

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 21, 2017)

The clay is a great idea. Once or twice I've needed to dam an area I used hot glue, but it's not as friendly as the clay looks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 21, 2017)

It looks like the blank was a victim of a knife fight.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 22, 2017)

Can't wait to see the bowl when its done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 23, 2017)

Robert what kind of wood is that-an elm perhaps?


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 24, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Robert what kind of wood is that-an elm perhaps?



I don't know. I was told some type of mulberry, but really unsure.

Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 24, 2017)

While hollowing it out I found that while quite a bit of the epoxy went all the way through, there were still some new cracks or portions of the other cracks that did not get any. So I have some more void filling to do. 

Is the tear out on the outside due to a dulling chisel? Or something else possibly? 

Thanks 
Robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 24, 2017)

Some real nice  you got going on in there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 24, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> While hollowing it out I found that while quite a bit of the epoxy went all the way through, there were still some new cracks or portions of the other cracks that did not get any. So I have some more void filling to do.
> 
> Is the tear out on the outside due to a dulling chisel? Or something else possibly?
> 
> ...



I'd say some directional grain shift, interlocked grain. A sharpening could only help...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> It looks like the blank was a victim of a knife fight.



Yep that fourth pic actually kind of creeps me out a bit.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 25, 2017)

Robert, Think twice before continuing with this piece because a small catch might just cause your bowl to fly apart. As you noted in your follow up, the first stabilizing attempt was far from successful. If you continue with this piece then I sure hope you have multiple layers of protection in place (i.e. tail stock in place, multiple layers of plastic wrap around outside, lathe guard in place, riot helmet, standing out of the line of fire, slow speed, etc..). I make this caution because a member in my woodturning guild died after she was hit in the head from a turning which blew apart. 

Thus, the saying, "Life is too short to turn crappy wood".

-Karl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 25, 2017)

@Karl_TN Thanks for the post. I have set the piece aside for now and will try additional epoxy in the voids and then make a decision if I will continue with it. 

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 26, 2017)

Robert, it's a long way from toss time. If you don't have any aversion to dowels, drill through the cracks and insert some. They will definitely stabilize the wood, and then the epoxy can be just crack filler instead of holding it together. I'm not talking 1 1/2' long dowels but long ones. If you had any of that wood in long lengths, I could make some dowels of the same species. Think about it. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 26, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Robert, it's a long way from toss time. If you don't have any aversion to dowels, drill through the cracks and insert some. They will definitely stabilize the wood, and then the epoxy can be just crack filler instead of holding it together. I'm not talking 1 1/2' long dowels but long ones. If you had any of that wood in long lengths, I could make some dowels of the same species. Think about it. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Im not planning on tossing it yet, but I am putting a thing or 2 ahead of it. I will keep this on mind.

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

Recently watched a few videos where they used inlays to secure cracks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Jul 26, 2017)

Robert, For a glue-proof "dam" you can use aluminum backed duct tape as well. It is solvent proof in these situations and forms a flat form for the glue.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

